# What grade do you need to be for university ?



## Davzon

Hi, errrm only me lol! 

I was just looking at some music theory sites and it came to me, that I might want to go to university to study music further. I did go to music college and I got a BTec National and passed my grade 5 music theory, so hopefully that will help me with most of the stuff. I have looked and most say you need to be at grade 6 or 7 on your chosen instrument, it that really true, or is just so you don't have twice as hard to get through some of the pieces? I just love music so much I could talk about it all day and never get tired of it, I mean I even read music theory books at bed time, I'm obsessed lol.


----------



## Ravndal

At least 8 i think. I dno, we dont have those stupid grades in Norway.


----------



## Davzon

ya I know kinda wish things where in grades, but sadly where I am, I need to be at a certain grade which being as it's grade 8 will take me a few years , well I'll enjoy the journey getting to grade 8 though.


----------



## Taggart

Depends what you want to do. If it's a performance course, you will want at least grade 8 with a good distinction, if not Diploma or better plus an audition. Otherwise they will be looking for A level music at grade A or better.

Many universities are a little snooty about BTEC's so that may not count. You've got grade 5 theory, so that's OK but really to get up to speed you need to get grade 8 theory again with a good distinction. Many courses expect at least grade 6 piano to be able to cope with the harmony demands.

Really, you need to think about what exactly you want to do with music - performing, theory, composing, conducting. Then you need to consider what is realistic at your age (sorry!), then you just need to go for what you want.

Enjoy.


----------



## Davzon

Well if they are snooty about Btecs then I just see how high i can get myself, at least I can try, but I feel bad I left it so late, cause I'm 34. If I would have been 18 then anything would have been possible. I like the idea of composing my own music and love trying to understand harmonies. I mean I started working on Pollychord technique that helps alot and also helps for a short cut to remembering chords. I mean just play a C major and a E minor you get a C major 7th chord. so much more easy. Well at least if i get to grade 6 or something I might be able to teach music that's another idea I wouldn't mind doing, it's one of the reasons I try and ask about different ideas on practice, to help me later on to help those I teach to get faster results or at least have a feeling of going somewhere.


----------



## treeza

In NZ you need to have passed year 12 or ncea level 2 music which is a joke. Probably grade 3+. I'm not sure about other countries though...
I'd say the university standard is preferred to be at grade 8+ because most people who take it at uni as classical pianists are pretty serious.


----------



## Morimur

Ravndal said:


> At least 8 i think. I dno, we dont have those stupid grades in Norway.


GOD bless Norway.


----------



## tomhh

hi everyone.I think talent and passion of music are also very important.


----------



## PetrB

Knowing what is expected of you once accepted is the most important, and the best indicator to assess to what technical level you should be prepared before you apply to university as a performance major, or a conservatory.

If you look at the course listings in the school's catalogue (very likely most of these are now readily seen online), look for music major, your instrument, and the catalogue should list a handful of specific pieces the likes of which are expected for your first semester jury exam. Look, too, at what is expected by the second semester, and the longer run of the four years.

Do this with a number of the schools to which you think or hope to apply.


----------



## VinylEupho

In Romania you need to have 12 years of school before you can apply for conservatory.


----------



## Krummhorn

Davzon said:


> . . . at least I can try, but I feel bad I left it so late, cause I'm 34. If I would have been 18 then anything would have been possible . . .


It's never too late to start ... never. All it takes is the will to accomplish your goals. I've had serious organ students at age 55 and beyond. They learned, and became good organists, some even landing playing gigs.

Oh, to be 34 again ... I'm 66 and still learning new pieces all the time 

Kh ♫


----------



## Jaws

Davzon said:


> Hi, errrm only me lol!
> 
> I was just looking at some music theory sites and it came to me, that I might want to go to university to study music further. I did go to music college and I got a BTec National and passed my grade 5 music theory, so hopefully that will help me with most of the stuff. I have looked and most say you need to be at grade 6 or 7 on your chosen instrument, it that really true, or is just so you don't have twice as hard to get through some of the pieces? I just love music so much I could talk about it all day and never get tired of it, I mean I even read music theory books at bed time, I'm obsessed lol.


I think you will find that the university courses don't say that you have to have passed grade 8. I think they say something along the lines of reaching the standard require to pass grade 8. Entrance is always by audition anyway. The universities that ask for grades lower than grade 8 don't run music courses that are respected as music courses. Plus the respected music courses at universities like Bristol, Southampton and Durham ask for high A level grades as well, so be careful that you don't spend 3 years and an awful lot of money on a really low level music course at university. Whatever you do don't think that you can get any kind of job in music apart from teaching. There aren't any jobs that you can get with a music degree especially one from a low level university. Many music students end up working in hospitality.


----------



## Jaws

Ravndal said:


> At least 8 i think. I dno, we dont have those stupid grades in Norway.


Lucky you. I wish we didn't have them here either. So many people don't understand that being able to play 3 pieces, a study and a few scales doesn't tell anyone how well you can play anything else and it certainly doesn't tell anyone how well you can play with other people.


----------

